# Suppliers?



## Gena70 (Sep 28, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone would be willing to share where you purchase your supplies such as scents and colorants?

I have placed two orders with one company but the shipping is high and it takes a long time for delivery. First order took 11 days to receive with one item still on backorder, the second will be 8 days assuming it's delivered on time.

Looking for alternatives. Thanks 


****Totally missed the sticky at the top with this information!!!****
So sorry, feel free to delete this post. Deepest apologies.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Always happy to help ...


----------



## wthchristi (Apr 4, 2009)

Hope this is okay to answer on main forum-

for micas and colorants and scents-
mad oils
the conservatorie
tkb trading

I also use for supplies-
brambleberry
wholesalesuppliesplus
bulkapothecary
nature's directions
soaperschoice

there are other good suppliers but these are the one's I use the most often with an occasional Amazon purchase added in. Good luck!


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

For colorants, I will always order from http://www.nurturesoapsupplies.com/. Whenever I call them, Carrie (a real live human being) usually answers the phone. She is happy to answer any of my questions, and she uses the products herself. When it comes to colors (I have not yet used their other supplies) this gal knows her soaps! The staff is always friendly, and happy to answer any soap question about their products. They provide fast service, and I have never been disappointed with the quality, consistency, or value of their products. It really helps that I can use the site with ease, and if I can't get the site to work the way I want it to, help is just a quick phone call away.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Columbus Foods. Their soap line is Soaper&#8217;s Choice. They are a restaurant supplier so all their stuff is food grade.


----------

